

Ask HN: What are some good free resources to learn Ruby (not Rails)? - zackhall


======
gary4gar
The following resources are good & FREE

    
    
        - tryruby
        - rubymonk
        - ruby.about.com
        - Programming Ruby(http://docs.ruby-doc.com/docs/ProgrammingRuby/)
        - http://www.codecademy.com/tracks/ruby
        - http://rubylearning.com/satishtalim/tutorial.html
        - ruby.learncodethehardway.org
        - rubykoans.com
        - https://learn.thoughtbot.com/ruby
        - http://iwanttolearnruby.com/
        - http://www.tutorialspoint.com/ruby/
        - http://ruby.bastardsbook.com/toc/
        - http://ruby-doc.org/
        - http://pine.fm/LearnToProgram/
        - http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/

------
tonteldoos
Why's Poignant Guide To Learning Ruby (yes, that is the name...)

